# Nela Panghy-Lee - Andreas Friese - Promo Pics zur RTL-Sendung ''Adam & Eva'' 2014 [13x]



## sprudl (28 Aug. 2014)

​


----------



## Death Row (28 Aug. 2014)

Boah ich bin ja so gespannt auf die Sendung und wer weiß wie Nela nachher noch eingebunden wird


----------



## redoskar (28 Aug. 2014)

Vielen dank für die schöne Nela!!!


----------



## essel03 (29 Aug. 2014)

also blond steht ihr nicht gut


----------



## hallohallohh (28 Sep. 2014)

Danke Nela sieht super aus


----------



## MrLeiwand (28 Sep. 2014)

vielen dank - wusste gar nicht,dass sie jetzt bei rtl ist


----------



## Weltenbummler (29 Sep. 2014)

Schöne blonde Haare hat Nela


----------



## maschine_baby (30 Sep. 2014)

nettes shooting, aber warum ist sie jetzt blond?


----------

